# Anybody re-covered/reupholster a Burley?



## crankbrother (Nov 29, 2006)

I have a old reliable Burley D'Lite trailer that still rolls great but the materiel is faded and the front screen has a large hole. I'm thinking if I disassemble it and remove the cover materiel, it would be possible to make a new cover. Anybody tried anything like this? My sewing skills are minimal, but I think I could duplicate the thing if I have it off the hardware. I thought I might replace the "windows" with screen/mesh, and probably simplify it a bit...
Though I haven't called Burley, I can't find anyting on their site that would lead me to believe that they sell the cover/materiel. And if they did I assume it would be pricey...


----------



## coloradodad (Nov 4, 2010)

*sounds difficult*

I wouldn't recommend doing it. They're not meant to be reappolstered. There are a few less expensive trailers you could purchase to replace the burley with the same quality.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

i suggest this: 
don't remove the entire cover way too much to make a whole new one

cut off (in a straight line) everything on the piece with the hole in it, but below where it joins the rest of that part of the cover.
so if it's the front panel (I have a different model than you do) there should be a clear plastic window, then a section of nylon or cordura, then the bottom hooks.
so I suggest you basically patch the entire width of the cover with a new section (suggest 500 denier cordura, it's the most weather proof one I can find) and sew this piece onto about 2 inches of the old piece, under the window. seam the sides yourself. 
then sew the old hooks onto the new fabric at the bottom. 

to do that, at the bottom, i would just cut off the corners, maybe 6x8" of fabric that has the hooks attached to it, and sew it beneath the new material, looks presentable, but the way the hooks are held in place and gusseted etc may be tougher to replicate yourself.
same with the top, I wouldn't want to try and sew new matrial into the plastic window, just sew it onto an inch or two of what's already there.

alternately, depending on your kid, you might be able to get away with a giant patch on the front to cover the hole.
like a big frankenstein or superhero head, or your kid's name in chubby bubble letters or somesuch... 


I'm looking to insulate mine right now, we were fairly successful with winter riding last year but I think we definitely need more warmth in there.


----------



## tk1971 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd just use a needle and thread to fix any areas that are ripped. For the screen, I'd just cut up small sections of nylon window screen and sew it up to mend the tears. If the whole screen is torn, then replace the entire piece with screen material.

I've also sewn (crudely with my trusty 1942 Singer) a cover to go over the screen. My Burley is too old to have the plastic window cover like the newer ones. The fabric store has eyelets, and pop buttons. Anything can be done. I even tried to match the materials. For the window, I used some poly stuff the fabric store sold as table covers.


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

crankbrother said:



> I have a old reliable Burley D'Lite trailer that still rolls great but the materiel is faded and the front screen has a large hole. I'm thinking if I disassemble it and remove the cover materiel, it would be possible to make a new cover. Anybody tried anything like this? My sewing skills are minimal, but I think I could duplicate the thing if I have it off the hardware. I thought I might replace the "windows" with screen/mesh, and probably simplify it a bit...
> Though I haven't called Burley, I can't find anyting on their site that would lead me to believe that they sell the cover/materiel. And if they did I assume it would be pricey...


I've recovered ours a few years back. I replaced everything above the 'tub'. How difficult it is really depends how you define "minimal" sewing skills.

If the material is just faded, I would probably just leave it. If it's starting to tear easily because it's sun rotted, etc. and/or you really want a winter project, start by carefully taking it apart with a seam ripper or razor blade - cut the threads, NOT the fabric. Take detailed notes about how it's put together - where straps go, how they're attached. Same thing for snaps. Once it's completely taken apart, flatten it out and use the old pieces as a pattern for cutting out the new material. A decent machine is a must, as well. Sewing the tougher materials is something the plastic machines (what you might find at MalWart, etc.) just can't handle.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

crankbrother said:


> Though I haven't called Burley, I can't find anyting on their site that would lead me to believe that they sell the cover/materiel. And if they did I assume it would be pricey...


Chariot/Burley will "re-skin" their trailers but you have to ship it to them and they charge something like 200$.


----------



## watertiger62 (Mar 20, 2016)

*I make replacement Burley bicycle trailer covers*










I make replacement covers for $250 plus tax. I need the trailer to match up the snaps though. I make combo bugscreen/windshields. AVAILABLE IN THE BOULDER, COLORADO AREA ONLY.


----------



## elli12991 (May 18, 2020)

Are you still recovering these?


----------



## watertiger62 (Mar 20, 2016)

elli12991 said:


> Are you still recovering these?


Can you get the trailer to the Boulder, Colorado area? Otherwise I'm just guessing. The snap locations moved with every model as did the cover outlay. I've mostly stopped doing this as people weren't interested in paying for materials and labor. It takes two days to get them made and to fit right.


----------

